# Boarshead Cheese Smoke



## Norwester55 (Nov 11, 2020)

Splurged on some Boarshead Horseradish Cheddar and their Chipotle Gouda the other day and got around smoking it tonight. 4 lbs Chipotle and
2 lbs horseradish. 3 1/2 hrs with  pecan. I taste tasted the Boarshead HR and Cabot HR side by side and the Boarshead was quite a bit better IMO
but spendier. It has just a little more bite than Cabot.

Reviews I read regarding the Chipotle all said it was Boarshead 2nd best behind the horseradish but I really couldn't make up my mind. I'd
probably give the Chipotle the edge just because I'm a Goudaholic. They're both pretty good though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2020)

Smoked cheese is tasty but using a High Quality cheese like BH really shines...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2020)

Good looking batch, I'm a big fan of horseradish.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks good . Their horseradish cheddar is good stuff .


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Smoked cheese is tasty but using a High Quality cheese like BH really shines...JJ


It does! This is going into the private stash for sure.


smokerjim said:


> Looks good


Thanks Jim! That was rght out of the smoker. Covered it and left it out overnight and it darkened up a lot.


gmc2003 said:


> Good looking batch, I'm a big fan of horseradish.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Their horseradish cheddar is good stuff .


Thanks Rich! Try the Chipotle if you haven't already. Bout put myself in a cheese coma with it earlier.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks great! I'm also a fan of horseradish cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m with the other guys, BH is great quality & horseradish is my favorite.
I wouldn’t share it with anyone, except my wife!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m with the other guys, BH is great quality & horseradish is my favorite.
> I wouldn’t share it with anyone, except my wife!
> Al



I'm lucky. My wife doesn't like it!


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 14, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m with the other guys, BH is great quality & horseradish is my favorite.
> I wouldn’t share it with anyone, except my wife!
> Al





Steve H said:


> I'm lucky. My wife doesn't like it!


I might give my BIL a taste of the horseradish but he's getting an A-MAZE-N tray for his birthday so he'll be on his own after that.
Other than that I know my sister wouldn't like either because "spicy". We went to the local Mexican resturant and she thought the
 (medium hot) salsa was too hot. She asked the waiter if they had any milder and he said "OK, maybe I bring you some ketchup?"   
I lol'ed!


----------

